

Intro to Python Introspection and Dynamic Programming - kungfudoi
http://wdvl.internet.com/Authoring/python/intro/Watts06302009.html

======
blasdel
Lots of ridiculously bad advice here, every single code snippet does something
idiotic! The whole article should be replaced by two words: "import inspect"

This snippet was particularly shit:

    
    
      >>> var1 = 12
      >>> typ = str(type(var1))
      >>> if typ == "":
      ...     var1 / 4
      ... else: print 'Not an Int'
    

This is wrong on so many levels! For starters, it doesn't work at all -- why
the hell does he think typ won't be "<type 'int'>"?

Second, if you're going to use the type builtin for this, why the fuck would
you cast it to a string, when "if type(var1) is int" works just fine?

Third, don't ever use the 'type' built-in for this kind of type-checking --
this is what the 'isinstance' built-in is for. 'type' chokes completely on
old-style classes, and doesn't handle inheritance at all.

~~~
tdavis
Yes. Please don't do this stuff. Like, ever.

Except the really twisted road taken to show that functions are first-class
objects and can be passed around. That's useful.

I've ran into this particular site before and something about it just rubs me
wrong. In this case that "something" is rather obvious.

------
scott_s
"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_programming>

------
uggedal
Hello webdesign and banner-ads from 1999. At least put some effort into syntax
highlight your code samples.

